# Nudging, nipping, and pulling at cloths



## Luluznewz (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay so i'm starting to get pretty annoyed. Lulu and I have really bonded a lot in the past week or so. Ive been studying for finals so i've spent all day sitting on the floor with her. She lets me pet her more and will crawl all over me and stuff.

The thing is...shes getting really pushy and its sort of starting to upset me. I'm trying to understand the motivation behind her new behaviors. She is pushing me with her nose (which she has done before) fairly hard and repeatedly. Now she has taken to grabbing at my cloths and pulling on them. I'm not sure if shes trying to "bite" me, it seems more like nipping. She got a bit of skin once through my shirt though and it didnt feel good.

Whats going on? I feel very bossed around and i'm pretty uncomfortable with it. Maybe i'm misunderstanding her. 

I squeak loudly when she gets my skin, and she looks fairly ashamed and backs off. She will start right back up again later.

I'm not sitting in her way or anything...what can this mean?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2010)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> Whats going on? I feel very bossed around and i'm pretty uncomfortable with it. Maybe i'm misunderstanding her.
> 
> I squeak loudly when she gets my skin, and she looks fairly ashamed and backs off. She will start right back up again later.


Exactly what it is, she's bossing you around. Squeaking loudly when they bite you is the perfect thing to do as well. Limiting time on couch with mama should be limited as well.


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 16, 2010)

BAD SLAVE! You aren't paying enough attention silly! Or you are in her way. Or both. :biggrin2:


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 16, 2010)

My bunny does this constantly. Usually it means "You're in my way. I want to get through you". Even if he has plenty of room to go around me, he'll still do the nudge nudge, then dig, then nip. You may not think you're in her way, but she has decided you are!

Don't take it personally - I feel that I'm very well bonded with my guy and he still does it at least once per week (and would do it more if I didn't get out of his way!).

I think there are two ways you can go here. Your first option is to just get out of her way when she does it. My bun usually does it to a stray arm or leg that's in his way, so it's easy for me to just move before he gets to the digging and nipping stage.

Your other option is to get her to stop doing it. You can try yelping when she nips. Or you can just push her away so she's facing the other direction and can't get at you.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 16, 2010)

Kirby has been bonding with me lately and he has also started off sweet but now became Mr. demanding. He nose-bonks me and paws and nips too if I ignore his not-so-subtle requests to be loved. 

Your bun is the dominant one and demands satisfaction! how dare you not comply?


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, as for how I deal with it: I give him some loving and then I nudge his butt and tell him to go home. He usually won't budge but if I pat his butt a few times he'll usually get the idea and go on his way. I don't send him away without giving him at least a couple minutes petting (even if it's poor effort or with my foot lol) because I don't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## Luluznewz (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone.Its kind of hard to always be moving when I'm always "in her way" but I suppose if its easy to do I could just shift. 

I think this is pretty funny. I've always had dogs my whole life, and we really try to not let them be pushy or demanding with us. Sometimes my dog will "demand" attention, but its usually in a very polite way. I think its so funny that the dogs would see me as "in charge" but this tiny rabbit has no sense of that!

It just goes to show that size really doesn't matter.


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 16, 2010)

Nope, size does not matter! Nethies can be some of the bossiest 

I also think bunnies are so cute that it's easier to let them get away with stuff like this. I think it's kind of cute when my bun nudges me, so I'll often pet him or just move out of his way. If a dog tried to push me around, like you said, I wouldn't let him get away with it.


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ebony tugs, digsand nipsat my sleeves with conviction when I dare to be "in her way" by using one arm assafety barrier at the edge of her hutch because she wants to check out what's beyond it.

Jo xx


----------



## butsy (Apr 19, 2010)

my whole wardrobe has little holes in it because butsy keeps eating my clothes. she is just to cute to get mad at tho


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 20, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> Nope, size does not matter! Nethies can be some of the bossiest
> 
> I also think bunnies are so cute that it's easier to let them get away with stuff like this. I think it's kind of cute when my bun nudges me, so I'll often pet him or just move out of his way. If a dog tried to push me around, like you said, I wouldn't let him get away with it.


Guilty. haha. Buns are so cute, but are smart as well, so, they should be trained like dogs/cats, but...we can't:whistling:rofl:


----------

